# Looking for a New Rom



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

OK so I've been rocking MIUI for about 3 months or so and I'm ready to give something new a try. I've tried liberty and a few others with boot manager and aren't really sire which one I preferred. So I decided to give everyone a chance to give their favorite rom a shout out and give an idea of what to try next. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Liberty, Vortex, and Rubix are worth a try. They are very stable and have excellent battery life. Not as much customization as MIUI or CM7, but everything works on the phone.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> Liberty, Vortex, and Rubix are worth a try. They are very stable and have excellent battery life. Not as much customization as MIUI or CM7, but everything works on the phone.


See this is where I get confused, what are the differences between vortex, rubix and liquid. As far as I've seen they all seem very similar.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> See this is where I get confused, what are the differences between vortex, rubix and liquid. As far as I've seen they all seem very similar.


Liquid is a 2nd init rom like MIUI, fast, customizable, but not so good battery life. Vortex is a blurry rom which has extra goodies, like notification widgets, 10 or 1 % battery, just to name a couple. Rubix is a fairly new ROM in the beta stage; it uses scripts to modify the amount of BLUR it uses.

AOSP: MIUI, CM7, SSX, LIQUID, OMFGB

BLUR Based: Liberty, VorteX, Rubix, Stock

AOSP removes the BLUR Motorola uses in its phone, thus items like the camera and camcorder (resolved by DXC) and HDMI do not work. 2nd-init is used to install the ROMS; uses more battery.

BLUR based ROMS are based on the original framework given by Motorola, thus everything works. While not as customizable as ROMS such as MIUI or CM7, they are far more stable in regards to operational status and battery life.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok so vortex is fairly similar to liberty then. I've got liberty and liquid in a slot in boot manager, never really liked vortex bit I might have to give it another try.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Ok so vortex is fairly similar to liberty then. I've got liberty and liquid in a slot in boot manager, never really liked vortex bit I might have to give it another try.


It's worth it, I find it runs a bit smoother. VorteX is my daily driver.


----------



## SalsaDestroyer (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been on Vortex for months now. I gave Liberty, MIUI, and SSM some time, but Vortex is my daily driver. The dev is awesome and very responsive and I haven't had a single issue with my phone since flashing.

As far as battery life goes, I'm pleased with mine, but I can't really help you compare with other roms. As Waffleninja was saying, blur based roms are best for battery life and stability.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I bounce around from rom to rom all of the time. After trying every rom out there, I think I'm going to stick with vortex for awhile. It's just stable and battery life seems good. No crazy battery drain, no flashing a zip to fix a problem. Not a big fan of blur but i can freeze the stuff I don't want. I do miss the customization of the 2nd init roms but the stability factor out weighs that.


----------



## jpmoo (Jul 17, 2011)

I recently moved to Liberty from Miui, and am loving it. Very smooth with great battery life, and some themes too.

Apex and Rubix are two others to try. Both have a long history on the DX. The latest version of Rubix is in beta, and is getting positive reactions. I'll probably try that one next.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok thanks guys, I guess imma try vortex first. Are there any themes for vortex BC I an really digging the stock theme


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Ok thanks guys, I guess imma try vortex first. Are there any themes for vortex BC I an really digging the stock theme


Yes there are several that are listed in Themes section


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Ok thanks guys, I guess imma try vortex first. Are there any themes for vortex BC I an really digging the stock theme


There are a few themes:
OrangeRiver: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5265-theme-vortex-orangeriver-rc1/
GingiBlur Blue: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7527-theme-vortex-gingiblur-blue/
RedRiver: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9391-theme-redriver-for-vortex-rc/
BlueRiver: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4952-theme-vortex-blueriver-rc-1/
DarkRiver: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9390-theme-darkriver-for-vortex-rc/

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hate to dig up an old thread but to anyone who had been living under a rock the x has an ics port and it kicks tushy!! You can find it in the dev section.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Zack (Jul 5, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Hate to dig up an old thread but to anyone who had been living under a rock the x has an ics port and it kicks tushy!! You can find it in the dev section.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


How is the battery life on the ics port?


----------



## Toadmacher (Apr 30, 2013)

Battery life on the Liquid ICS port is not so bad.

With respect to the original post, "Looking for a new ROM", I wanted to revive this post for the diehard DroidXers who are still out there, and the new DroidXers who were fortunate enough to have purchased a great old phone, that had a lot of developer support (many thanks to those smart, generous, and dedicated individuals!). Over the past two years I have tried a number of ROMs, and I have tested them with Quadrant, using similar base apps, so I could get somewhat of a reliable baseline of performance.

All ROMs below are evaluated with ROM Toolbox, ROM Manager, PowerAMP, StickyNotes Widget, Transparent Weather Clock, and Quadrant installed.

Note: Quadrant scores can vary by as much as 200 from measurement to measurement. The scores reported herein are simply snapshots of each ROM at one point in time.

Below are some of my favorites from a few different categories. Please post some of your favorites to this thread as well!

*Blur based Roms:*
Blur based ROMs are smooth and have outstanding battery life.

Note: These ROMs and their associated files can become corrupt if downloaded directly to your phone. Download them to your computer and transfer them to you phone via USB. Be sure to check the MD5 Sums before flashing.

Liberty: Froyo-like custom Rom
1. Great lock screen customization; can access up to four apps directly from the lock screen depending on the unlocker you choose
2. Smooth
3. Fast boot (30 to 40 seconds)
4. Operates between about 200 and 225 meg of free ram
5. Liberty Customizer allows choice of AOSP or blur for a number of system apps, such as camera and gallery; donate required to apply themes
6. Bootstrap built in and CWM included
Quadrant Score: 1829 (CPU 1351, Mem 1972, I/O 3747, 2D 556, 3D 1517)

Vortex 
1. Looks like very much like a hybrid between Froyo and GB
2. Limited lock screen customization without flashing or using outside launcher/locker 
3. Smooth
4. Really cool cartoon-like icons
5. Moderately fast boot (40 to 50 seconds)
6. operates with between 180 and 200 meg of free ram
7. Bootstrap built in and CWM included 
8. Themes must be flashed
9. Does not come with Swype, and cannot restore stock Swype; so use TouchPal X
Quadrant Score: 1661 (CPU 1449, Mem 1976, I/O 2837, 2D 546, 3D 1496)

Shuji
1. Limited lock screen customization without flashing or using alternate launcher
2. Smooth
3. Fast boot (30 to 40 seconds)
4. Very Lean: operates with between 220 and 240 meg of free ram
5. Dock allows for many apps 
6. Themes must be flashed
7. Can restore and use stock Swype using ROM Manager
Quadrant Score: 1818 (CPU 1401, Mem 1984, I/O 3672, 2D 517, 3D 1514) 1796 (CPU 1416, Mem 1997, I/O 3714, 2D 373, 3D 1482)

Open Android VXLR: GB that looks and feels very much like ICS
1. Great lock screen customization; can access up to four apps directly from the lock screen depending on the unlocker you choose
2. Smooth
3. Moderate boot (40 to 50 seconds)
4. Operates with between 200 and 230 meg of free ram
5. Really good ICS theming
6. Bootstrap built in and CWM included
Quadrant Score: 1593 (CPU 1444, Mem 1806, I/O 2713, 2D 546, 3D 1456)

Stock Rooted
1. Limited lock screen customization without flashing or using outside launcher
2. Smooth
3. Moderate boot (40 to 50 seconds)
4. Lean: operates with between 125 and 180 meg of free ram
5. Great Camera; but no screenshot
6. Comes with a great version of Swype
Quadrant Score: 1797 (CPU 1441, Mem 1966, I/O 3538, 2D 556, 3D 1485)

*ICS Roms:*
Liquid ICS 
1. Fast start up (30 to 40 seconds)
2. Great customizability
3. Can set it up to completely stop using hard keys
4. Experienced no operability problems 
5. Best battery life of the ICS ROMs
6. Full HWA
Quadrant Score: 1525 (CPU 1423, Mem 1621, I/O 2881, 2D 287, 3D 1412)

*Media only Roms:*
Liquid Media
1. Moderate start up (40 to 50 Seconds)
2. Smooth, but slower
3. Many customizable options
4. Full HWA including options
5. Choice of 3 launchers: Liquid, Nova, or RAZR
6. RAZR includes Quick Settings slide over and Circles Widget
Quadrant Scores between 1300 and 1600: 1565 (CPU 1424, Mem 1819, I/O 2833, 2D 285, 3D 1462)

*Others:*
Pooka's CM7 
1. Froyo-like CyanogenMod ROM
2. great lock screen customization; can access up to four apps directly from the lock screen
3. Well developed look, more finished than Froyo or GB
4. Smooth
5. fast boot (30 to 40 seconds)
6. operates with between 200 and 224 meg of free ram
7. Bootstrap not required
8. Themes are easy to apply
Quadrant Scores between 1900 and 2000: 1937 (CPU 1479, Mem 1985, I/O 4576, 2D 230, 3D 1413) Beats HTC Desire HD and Samsung Nexus S on the Quadrant baseline

Wizards MIUI DefX
1. Very reminiscent of Apple OS 
2. Well developed look, very nicely finished 
3. Smooth
4. Fast boot(30 to 40 seconds)
5. Operates with between 175 and 230 meg of free ram
6. Bootstrap built in
7. Limited lock screen customization 
8. No App drawer; however, the folders allow you to de-clutter the screen 
9. Dozens of well prepared, beautiful themes that are easy to apply and very complete in the way they change the look of the device
Quadrant Scores between 1850 and 1950: 1925 (CPU 1424, Mem 1920, I/O 4483, 2D 413, 3D 1385) Beats HTC Desire HD and Samsung Nexus S on the Quadrant baseline; 1947 (CPU 1389, Mem 1964, I/O 4500, 2D 435, 3D 1448)

SSDX (Chevy No 1) 
1. Froyo-like AOSP ROM
2. Great lock screen customization; can access up to four apps directly from the lock screen
3. Well developed look
4. Smooth
5. Fast boot(30 to 40 seconds)
6. Operates with between 230 and 260 meg of free ram
7. Bootstrap not required
8. Themes are easy to apply
9. Does not come with Swype, and cannot restore stock Swype; so use TouchPal X
10. Camera not as versatile as stock .621 camera
Quadrant Scores between 1880 and 1945: 1904 (CPU 1376, Mem 1834, I/O 4381, 2D 424, 3D 1506) Beats HTC Desire HD and Samsung Nexus S on the Quadrant baseline

*Still to Come: *KitKat Reviews


----------

